# Junglist massive



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

One of my first CD's :lol:











Many more buta couple I remember putting on repeat in me yard lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

These could turn Hare Krishna into a
Bad Bwoy!!!!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Lee - I still got this on the CD rack - and errm about 500gig of all the old rave sets mainly from 90 to 95 :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Markyt001 said:


> These could turn Hare Krishna into a
> Bad Bwoy!!!!!


:lol:

@Jay,

I had this given to me for xmas in 94 :thumb: I did lurve me rave/Jungle and happy hardcore

Slipmat, Vibes and the crew woop


----------

